# FMA on Stargate - Atlantis



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2004)

I am watching the special on Scifi right now about Stargate to Atlantis. 

The character Tayla is from the Pegasus galaxy. Some one was teaching her double stick box drills.

I could not see the practice partner well, so, this is an open invitation for anyone wiht infomration on this to speak up. 

Thanks
 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

It appears that the Stunt coordinator, James Bamford,  has some escrima training.

Its cool that he lists it in his credentials:
http://www.stuntscanada.com/james_bamford.htm

It also appears that he will be playing the X-Man, Gambit in X3.

We ought to have an FMA choreography thread:
The Hunted,
Bourne Identity,
New York Minute: one of the twins does double sinawali,
The Rundown - whip
Underworld - double sinawali with the Whip,
Blade - double sinawali,
Daredevil,
Star Wars Episode II - Count Dooku's light saber based on the barong.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> It appears that the Stunt coordinator, James Bamford,  has some escrima training.
> 
> Its cool that he lists it in his credentials:
> http://www.stuntscanada.com/james_bamford.htm
> ...



Add Ballistic: Ecks vs Sever to the list (I think Lucy Lui - a known celeb FMA practioner does sinawali with ASP batons).  Do you know for sure if the whip work in the above movies are FMA? The upcoming Catwoman (Hally Berry) also uses the whip.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2004)

Another movie I had ???? about was Equilibrium.  It definately looks like hubad or knife tapping with guns!  Couldn't find anything.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 6, 2004)

Add:  "Army of Darkness" - Ash vs. Bad Ash do blade sinawali fighting on the stairs (sloppy, but it's there).

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

Add TombRaider II:

Anjoliena was fine but her double sinawali needed help.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 6, 2004)

What scene in the Bourne Identity incorporated FMA?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Flatlander,

The hand to hand was kali.  If you look on the extras DVD it mentions that Matt Daemon trained kali for the movie.  There is a MT thread somewhere about it as well.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, Here is the news...

Nick Powell was the fight coordinator for both the Bourne Identity and The Last Samurai!!!

From what I remember, SunHelmet mentioned that the the coordinator for The Last Samurai studied Inosanto Blend Kali.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 7, 2004)

If you search Powell on IMDB it is unbelievable how many times he is cited.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

I guess an argument can be made that there is elements FMA in "Brotherhood of the Wolf" (or any Mark Dacascos film). Mark studies under his father who is part Filipino.

Wun Hop Kuen Do Kung Fu, which means "combination fist art style", was founded by Sifu Al Dacascos in 1969.* Wun Hop Kuen Do (WHKD) is a style of KAJUKENBO that incorporates Chinese and Filipino martial arts into the traditional KAJUKENBO system.*


----------



## mcjon77 (Jul 7, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Another movie I had ???? about was Equilibrium. It definately looks like hubad or knife tapping with guns! Couldn't find anything.


The director specificlly mentions that he had the idea of using "hand trapping" with guns on the commentary section of the DVD.  Ironiclly, he said he had planned this really great fight sequence but due to the budget they had to "settle" for the gun trapping scene instead.  I remember that as I was listening to him say this, I thought "Are you kidding?!!  What the hell could have possibly been better that that last scene?"  To me, that is like saying "We were making a martial arts movie and we wanted to pick the best lead we could, but since he wasn't availible we settled for Bruce Lee."

Honestly, that last scene is in my top two, if not number one, ranking in all time best fight scenes.  I truely cannot think of another fight scene that blew me away like that other than seeing Bruce Lee in Fist of Fury for the first time when I was 5 or 6, having previously believed that David Caridine (of the Kung Fu TV show) was the pinacle of martial arts prowess until then.

Jon


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> The director specificlly mentions that he had the idea of using "hand trapping" with guns
> Jon



So no mention of FMA or CMA?  its usually Wing Chun when someone mentions "trapping hands." I agree, it was a damn good fight scene at the end!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2004)

post removed.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix movies - Chad Stahelski - Inosanto Blend according to Marc Denny and others on E-D (*Eskrima digest, Vol 11 #279*).


----------

